# Writing a goodbye letter (no cheating)



## whowouldhavethought (Jun 15, 2013)

If you had to write a final goodbye letter to be delivered to your spouse and grown children *after you die*, what would you put in it?

WWHT


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I have always loved you.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Bury me with my arse sticking out of the ground so I'll finally be useful. Someone can park their bicycle there. hahahaha

Thought I could lighten the mood. 

Important points:

-I love you
-what I hope for them after I'm gone
-how much I respect them
-how much I believe in them
-give forgiveness for wrong doings
-tell them I'm at peace

I'm sure I've missed some things. This is a start for your consideration.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

To my husband: 
To my son: You are the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Thound said:


> I have always loved you.



I have always loved you but let me think about it now.


----------



## Lilly_daddy (Jul 4, 2009)

I always regret never listening more. Never loving you more when I had the chance. Thinking that I would always have another chance to make things right or to take back the hurt. I wish that I had more time to hold you close and tell you I am always going to love you no matter what happens. I wish I had smiled at you more. 

I could go on and on. I hope to see my children grow up so that I can know that My Life meant something. That is just wasn't one persons existence for the purpose of simply being. To know that I played an integral part in shaping the life of my children and in turn those around them for a better and more prosperous future. I am in love with my children. They are like air. I cannot fathom my life without them and I feel like a soulless empty shell without their light to fill my world with love.


----------

